# [SOLVED] CoD 5 Zombies error



## Afaz (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought CoD 5 when it came out and played single player and multiplayer and the zombies mod with the guys in my clan with no problem at all. Then all of a sudden i open up the game and try to play zombies mode and as soon as i click on either host online or host LAN it will either crash the game or give me this error "ERROR:Unable to get our online address information"










Has anyone else had this error and fixed it? Please help me out, I would really appreciate it!
Thanks - Afaz


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CoD 5 Zombies error*

with hosting you might have to setup your router with port forwarding
http://www.amazon.com/Hosting-Coop-...AFULO1G1A774/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B001AWBYRA
To host a game there are some ports that need to be open on your firewall/router/gateway.

28930 - 28960 TCP & UDP
3074 UDP (I would add TCP also)
3075 UDP & TCP is mentioned for consoles (Xbox, etc)
There is also mention of port 88 UDP for consoles (Xbox, etc)


have you updated to the latest version? it seems that version 1.0 is fine for hosting the zombies


----------



## Afaz (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: CoD 5 Zombies error*

Thanks for replying. I have read the post you linked and hopefully that will maybe fix my problem. I will try later today and post back to see if it worked


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CoD 5 Zombies error*

ok sounds good


----------



## Afaz (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: CoD 5 Zombies error*



Mcninjaguy said:


> ok sounds good


Wow! Thanks alot for taking the time to post here, i really appreciate it. All i had to do was open the 28930-28960 port and the 3074 ones and it worked perfectly! I wonder why it worked for like 3 weeks and then just stopped working.. Thats weird, cause i never made any changes to my router in that period of time.. but who cares haha it works now! Thanks alot!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CoD 5 Zombies error*

I'm glad I could help and...THANK YOU GOOGLE!


----------

